

Facebook In 20 Minutes: 2.7M Photos, 10.2M Comments, 4.6M Messages - yarapavan
http://highscalability.com/blog/2010/12/31/facebook-in-20-minutes-27m-photos-102m-comments-46m-messages.html

======
yarapavan
Source Link:

[http://www.facebook.com/notes/democracy-uk-on-
facebook/a-sna...](http://www.facebook.com/notes/democracy-uk-on-
facebook/a-snapshot-of-facebook-in-2010/172769082761603)

------
farumm
Yep, the growth rate is really fast, 2011 will be a good year facebook

